# Hot Tub suggestions for rebuild



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

All, 

I got a freeby hot tub from someone over the weekend and hooked it upbut the heater isn't coming on. This tub was made in the early 90's but is in great shape so I thought I may simply replace everything. The problem is I don't know the manufacturer and I can't seem to find the maker of internalls anymore. Does anyone have experience with the heaters in these OR find suitable suubstitutes for existing products?

Bill


----------

